# SODA BOTTLE CAPS  ... (A Sampling of the rare and unusual)



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

NOTE :  In the event you tap into this thread while I am still posting, please note that it is likely to contain up to as many as 50 mini-pages. If you leave a comment before I'm done you will likely receive an e-mail notification for every page. And I would hate to bombard your inbox like that. So please hold off for a bit, and when I'm done I will note it accordingly. Thanks.

                                                                        ~ * ~

 I hope I'm not biting off more than I can chew this time. But after having just spent the past few days scrolling through some 17,000+ images of bottle caps (at least 10 full hours worth) I would feel guilty not sharing at least a few of them here with my collecting friends. Many of the caps are very rare, and valuable. The ones to follow are my favorites. I tried do do some groupings, but with the attached comments and my lack of photo-editing skills made it impossible. Thus the numerous indicidual pages.

 They will be listed alphabetically, (unless I mess up) and contain as much information as was available at the time. Many of them will have values based on recent e-bay sales. But the main thing is simply to enjoy them as the true art forms that make them so special.

 Reminder ... Photos that say "no info" simply means there was a photo only with no accompanying text. 

 I hope everyone enjoys them.

 SODAPOPBOB

 For starters ... here's how it all began in 1892


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Chocolate Drop ... no info ... likely 1930s ... one of my favorites.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Cola Root Beer ... Late 1930s-40s ... Sold 5-10 e-bay @ $40.00


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Felix ... no info ... Likely 1930s


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Get Hep ... Sold e-bay 1-10 @ $52.00 ... I love the phrasing.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Goldenrod Comiccaps ... "Beer" ...  But too cool to pass up. This is one of eight variations from the Katzenjammer Kids series released in 1935-36. This particular character is "The Captain."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Heart-O-Orange ... Sold e-bay 3-10 @ $50.00 ... Another of my favorites.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Hill Billy Joose ... Sold e-bay 8-08 @ $100.00


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Huckleberry Finn ... Sold e-bay 10-10 @ $35.00


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Jolly Swallow ... Sold e-bay 4-10 @ $25.00


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Kick ... Nehi Product ... 1940s-50s ... Sold e-bay 8-09 @ $26.00


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Kiss ... 1910-1925 ... My "All-Time" favorite. Absolute work of art! No other info.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Laff ... 1940s ... No other info.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Lemmy ... 1940s-50s ... No other info.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Liberty ... Sold e-bay 7-08 @ $60.00


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Lonesome Pine ... Member Morbious_fod knows all about this one.  []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Ma's Root Beer ... Pennsylvania ... She not only smeared her lipstick, but she also needs to shave her mustache.  Lol


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Lincoln Pale Dry ... Oops! Out of order and no info. Ginger ale?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Mickey Mouse ... 1930s ... I have seen his other bottle cap, but not this "jumping" one. Is that a pilots cap he's wearing? If so, I wondering what he's jumping out of?  Lol


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Minnie Mouse ... 1930s ... Where would Mickey be without Minnie? (There is a series of these Walt Disney caps, including Horace Horsecollar and Clairebelle the cow).


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Nehi ... w / classic "leg."  Not sure / Possibly 1930s ?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Ochs, Ernest - Aetna Brewery, New York. ... Not soda but "Beer" ... I include it here only because it's the oldest confirmed date I have found so far on a crown bottle cap ... circa 1902-06. The next closest date was from around 1910. Most seen on this thread are from the 1930s and 40s.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Old Abe ... Ginger Ale ... Illinois ... Sold e-bay 4-10 @ $30.00


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Oscar's ... I'm not sure what the story is on this one, but it sold on e-bay in 9-09 @ $120.00


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Pluto ... Part of the Disney series from the 1930s and 40s. Sold e-bay 7-09 @ $45.00


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Polar Ginger Ale ... Mass. ... 1930s ... Sold e-bay 9-09 @ $90.00. This is my second favorite next to the Kiss. Both are works of art.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Polly Wolly ... Duluth, Minn. At first I wasn't going to post this one (I have about 200 caps on file) but I liked how the name rhymed so I decided to include it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Popeye ... 1930s ... I think most of us have seen this one a time or two. But I didn't feel this thread would be complete without my ole sailor buddy. (Possibly one of the rarest of the rare). This is the only one known to exist and sold for $162.50


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Royal Flush ... 1940s ... This is for you poker players like myself. Slip this one up your sleeve and see if you can get away with it.  Lol


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Re ~ O ... Oops! Out of order. Memphis, Tenn. Nothing super special here. But there was mention of the brand recently on another thread, so I thought I'd include it. Not sure of the date.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Royal Crown ... Early ... Sold e-bay 4-10 @ $15.00


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Shirley's ... I know nothing about this one. But what's up with the "Hissing Cat?"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Sky Hy ... This one's from Canada but I thought it was pretty cool.  1930s-40s


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Smile ... 1930s-40s ... Sold e-bay 9-10 @ $30.00


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Sody - Licious ... 1930s


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Southern Delight ... No info ... Is that all you Southern folks do is sit around and "stir up" brew?  I bet you stir up some trouble along the way too.  Lol


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Spiffy ... 1930s-40s ... Sold e-bay 4-10 @ $65.00. You just gotta love this little guy.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Sport ... No info ... Everybody loves a champion.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Texas Punch ... No specific info other than this "Texas" brand is from Pennsylvania ... Go figure?  Lol


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Thumbs Up ... Sold e-bay 10-10 @ $50.00 ... I should have saved this one for last because this is the sort of review I hope to get on this thread.  Lol


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Trick-R-Treat ... Illinois ... No info but fits right in with Halloween which is this coming Sunday ... "BOOoooooo"  [>:]   Lol


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Varsity ... 1930s thru 1950s ... Sold e-bay 12-08 @ $25.00. This is my third favorite cap next to the Kiss and Polar Ginger Ale. Another true work of art.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Welch's ... Grape Juice ... With my good friend "Howdy Doody."  I was born in 1952 and remember him well.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Wink ... Canada Dry Product ... Remember, this is a bottle site and not a dating site!  Lol


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Wise Up ... No info but this is something my dad used to say to me (a lot). Hmmm ... I wonder what he meant?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

This is the last one. And it's not even a soda bottle cap. But a beer. I post it here because it was the most valuable cap I came across. I'm not sure what's so special about it, but there must be something. I'm sure it must be very old, and possibly even one of the 1900s caps I have been looking for and which started this whole thing in the first place.

 Thanks for stopping by.

 Have a great Halloween!

 SODAPOPBOB 

 Gratzer Poland Beer ... Sold e-bay 7-08 @ $300.00


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2010)

Gee ... I almost forgot the most important one. And although not my favorite, it's possibly one of the earliest ones around.

 Moxie ... With it's founder Augustin Thompson. Moxie started as a nerve tonic in 1876. I'm still researching this cap, and hope it turns out to be from the late 1890s, or very early 1900s.


----------



## green dragon (Oct 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Heart-O-Orange ... Sold e-bay 3-10 @ $50.00 ... Another of my favorites.


 
  I have the bottle that fits on .. hmmm..... 

  Interesting the prices caps are bringing, I've been thinking of starting a cap collection myself, - take up less room, easy to display on the wall, etc - my ex g/f  thought the bottles were better then the caps when we talked on it  " might as well have the bottle, more interesting ".. I'm not sure. 

  Used to find caps all over around here, now  that I want em all dried up ( or most likely rusted away in NY acid rain soil ) . 

  ~ AL 

  ( not been posting much but did dig last week, found a few goodies, too , pics sometime, promise, lol )


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Lonesome Pine ... Member Morbious_fod knows all about this one.  []


 
 Yeah because I lost it to someone else. Grrrrr. LOL!


----------

